# After Earth (holy fuck content)



## soliloquy (Dec 27, 2012)

another movie with will smith
another movie with will smiths kid

the first comment speaks volumes this quiet well



> Me at beginning: this looks cool.
> Me&#65279; at the end: I gotta see this movie! I gotta learn more.
> Me seeing that M. Night Shyamalan is directing it: God damn it.




M Night Shyamalan shouldn't make movies. hopefully this is one of the rare exceptions where the movie is incredible from the start to the end.


----------



## lawizeg (Dec 29, 2012)

Agreed on all points. I'd love to see this! It was weird though because the preview right before it was for an extremely similar movie with Tom Cruise. I can't stand him.


----------



## pink freud (Dec 29, 2012)

My take on the previews I saw tonight:

Some wannabe Tim Burton Halloween movie wants to be a Tim Burton movie.
Will Smith lands on Pandora, and has a little Will Smith clone to do his bidding.
Tom Cruise lands in a Will Smith movie, and will do his best to out Will Smith Will Smith.
Honey I Shrunk the kids collides with Antz.
Somebody started on a sequel to Cloverfield, and watched too much Gundam while doing the brainstorming.
They still make Die Hard movies?
Superman Returns Returns.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 29, 2012)

Here's what I thought: Will Smith is at it again...

I like him as an actor these days, and I have to tip my hat to his success, but I have to laugh whenever I see him or his kin riding the wave of the next big American movie theme (or TV in Jada's case with the medical drama). I'm surprised he hasn't done a vampire romance movie...


----------



## Winspear (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks awesome!
Granted I'm no movie fanatic, but I've seen a selection of M Nights films and have no idea why people dislike him so much.


----------



## Mexi (Dec 29, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Granted I'm no movie fanatic, but I've seen a selection of M Nights films and have no idea why people dislike him so much.



I think people dislike him so much because when he first came out with The Sixth Sense, people were just blown away by him, penned him as the next big thing in horror/suspense films. For the most part, he has fallen well short of these (perhaps unrealistic) expectations and give audiences the impression of truly squandered potential, which is more irritating than someone who was always terrible.

not saying this is why people hate on him, but thats my assertion because I really liked his work until The Village tbh.

on topic though, I appreciate will smith when he seems to be out of his comfort zone (7 pounds or whatever, pursuit of happyness) but the fact that he insists on having his kids included in his movie contracts is somewhat silly (turned down Django b/c of it) This movie seems to be more will smith being will smith, I'll reserve judgement until I've seen more.


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 29, 2012)

Jaden Smith is the worst example of born into fame there is. He is a terrible actor and gets all of these roles only because of his father. 

Regardless I will probably watch this cuz it looks cool.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm going to see this movie precisely because of Jaden Smith. I thought he was great in The Karate Kid, though I was more than a bit muffed at the fact that it takes place in China and is about kung fu. I guess you can't blame Hollywood studios for not knowing the difference.

I love Will Smith, too. He's one of the few actors I can think of who hasn't really made a shitty movie. There are some I don't love, but I've never walked away from a film he starred in going, "Damn, I wish I had never seen that."


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 30, 2012)

Honestly, I'm a big fan of Shyamalan. The Village is one of my favorite movies. I think his direction is fantastic and he has made some beautiful films. But, he is a really bad writer. The best example of this being The Happening. After Earth is something I'm reserving judgement on because he didn't write it.


----------



## Murdstone (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't mind Shyamalan's movies. I think you have to be in a certain mood to enjoy them, and you can't expect too much with some of the newer ones.

Also he's a cool dude, he used to come into the pizza place I worked at every now and then.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 30, 2012)

to be fair, m. night shyamalan has a couple great movies...he does however have a few turd floaters.

im a will smith fan myself. he has come a long way from when i first saw him...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 30, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> to be fair, m. night shyamalan has a couple great movies...he does however have a few turd floaters.
> 
> im a will smith fan myself. he has come a long way from when i first saw him...




My morning needed that xD


----------



## beneharris (Jan 1, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Honestly, I'm a big fan of Shyamalan. The Village is one of my favorite movies. I think his direction is fantastic and he has made some beautiful films. But, he is a really bad writer. The best example of this being The Happening. After Earth is something I'm reserving judgement on because he didn't write it.





he has some amazing movies. signs not being the least of them.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 1, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> to be fair, m. night shyamalan has a couple great movies...he does however have a few turd floaters.
> 
> im a will smith fan myself. he has come a long way from when i first saw him...




i raise you this


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 2, 2013)

The question is, how long until the fetish porn parody version, "AfterBirth"?


----------



## sakeido (Jan 2, 2013)

M. Night still has promise as a director 

sixth sense, great the first time - except it made him famous for twist endings, and the problem was that while the twist was pretty cool you needed the director to actually explain most of the ways he foreshadowed the twist which, imo, lessens it 

signs - never really liked this one

unbreakable - great film and my favorite of his movies 

village - first half was absolutely incredible. as soon as she left the village, shit went downhill, and when he showed up to explain the twist in his own movie I swore off shyamalan films and haven't seen one since 

then just trying to gauge critical/audience reactions 

lady in the water - critics hated it, largely because there was a critic in the movie who does not get a flattering portrayal so they saw it as a direct "take that!" I don't know anybody who actually saw it, but it actually does have its fans. iirc he was also in his own movie, and imo Tarintino is fucking terrible any time he shows up in one of his own movies so if even he can't get away with it neither can shyamalan 

the happening - trees kill people lololol. actually got okay reviews if I remember right but the concept is so ridiculous. and now he made a sequel! 

avatar - movie was doomed from the get go and I wouldn't really blame shyamalan for this one. Hollywood just can't handle adaptations like this


----------



## Milpitas Monster (Jan 2, 2013)

This has fail written all over it.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 9, 2013)

The big M Night Shyamalan twist? An alien welcomes Will Smith to earf!


----------



## Randy (Jan 9, 2013)

> Me seeing that M. Night Shyamalan is directing it: God damn it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 9, 2013)

Reposting this due to the relevance.


----------



## ncfiala (Jan 9, 2013)

I've only seen two movies directed by that guy (Signs and Happening) and they are two of the worst movies I've ever seen. Only Will Smith movie I've seen is Independence Day and he and Goldblum (can't stand that guy) ruined that movie. I've got no interest in this new movie.

Sci-fi is my favorite genre, but unfortunately the genre is all but dead. If you want good sci-fi you have to look to the past and watch stuff like Planet of the Apes, Enemy Mine, etc.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 9, 2013)

ncfiala said:


> I've only seen two movies directed by that guy (Signs and Happening) and they are two of the worst movies I've ever seen. Only Will Smith movie I've seen is Independence Day and he and Goldblum (can't stand that guy) ruined that movie. I've got no interest in this new movie.
> 
> Sci-fi is my favorite genre, but unfortunately the genre is all but dead. If you want good sci-fi you have to look to the past and watch stuff like Planet of the Apes, Enemy Mine, etc.



rise of the planet of the apes


----------



## pink freud (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm still convinced that The Happening was _supposed_ to be bad.


----------



## Korbain (Jan 11, 2013)

pink freud said:


> I'm still convinced that The Happening was _supposed_ to be bad.



lol for sure, i think it was meant to come across b grade. Like the guy always talking about hot dogs n stuff, and the cheesy love story. And come on...the wind/tree's killing people lol

It was definatly meant to be a silly cheesy movie, maybe he just had money to blow and did it for shits and giggles


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 12, 2013)

I actually remember reading an article stating that he meant for it to be a big budget B movie.


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 7, 2013)

going by lack of activity and horrible reviews, this movie is not even worth watching for free...?


----------



## pink freud (Jun 7, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> going by lack of activity and horrible reviews, this movie is not even worth watching for free...?



I've heard the same.

Oblivion, on the other hand, was worth seeing. Predictable, but well executed.


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 8, 2013)

I haven't seen this movie yet. I refuse to let the overwhelmingly negative reviews sway me until I see the movie. I thought Oblivion was pretty good. It was a gorgeous movie to watch on the big screen, if not exactly full of "deep themes and artistic merit."


----------



## flint757 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi said:


> I think people dislike him so much because when he first came out with The Sixth Sense, people were just blown away by him, penned him as the next big thing in horror/suspense films. For the most part, he has fallen well short of these (perhaps unrealistic) expectations and give audiences the impression of truly squandered potential, which is more irritating than someone who was always terrible.
> 
> not saying this is why people hate on him, but thats my assertion because I really liked his work until The Village tbh.



Because The Happening and The Last Airbender were terrible. Lady on the Lake was just meh. Sixth Sense, Unbreakable and Signs are his best work IMO. Village was okay I guess, but I thought the ending was stupid. It just seems like he has progressively gotten worse and he has forced certain aspects in his movies that borderline on ludicrous. His dialogue in his last 2 movies were absolutely TERRIBLE!!!



The Reverend said:


> I haven't seen this movie yet. I refuse to let the overwhelmingly negative reviews sway me until I see the movie. I thought Oblivion was pretty good. It was a gorgeous movie to watch on the big screen, if not exactly full of "deep themes and artistic merit."



While the trailer looks cool I have a feeling the reviews are spot on. Aside from the M Night kiss of death the concept seems a little out there to begin with.


----------



## Basti (Jun 11, 2013)

Signs and Sixth Sense were really good. He never went back to making good movies but still...one should credit him for those two at least. 

I'm gonna watch this film...eventually. Reviews mean almost nothing.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 11, 2013)

Basti said:


> Signs and Sixth Sense were really good. He never went back to making good movies but still...one should credit him for those two at least.



How the hell is he still getting work? Everything he's made for years has been a huge flop AND a critical disaster.


----------



## flexkill (Jun 11, 2013)

I have seen this movie....BIIIIIG let down. Will Smith's son is just terrible. I mean BAD actor.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 11, 2013)

Dammit, Shyalaman. 

All I ever wanted was for you to keep your hands off of the script.

That's all I wanted.

Your directing capabilities are excellent, your angles perfect, and your tone is awesome.

But your writing sucks. 

Stop it. Stop it now. But, I don't see you getting any more chances to make movies again. How do you make a movie with Will Smith, a blockbuster MAGNET , and get a flop? I'm pretty sure that a few rules of reality broke when you decided to get your mittens on the script. Hell, the idea wasn't even that good anyway. Will Smith's kid is the lead? Were you drunk when you accepted that? He's a _terrible_ actor. 

All I want is for Shyamalan to make a comeback but the guy is turning into a modern day Ed Wood.


----------



## ElRay (Jun 11, 2013)

pink freud said:


> My take on the previews I saw tonight:
> 
> Some wannabe Tim Burton Halloween movie wants to be a Tim Burton movie.
> Will Smith lands on Pandora, and has a little Will Smith clone to do his bidding.
> ...



Oh, did you see the preview for:
Wow, this seems like a really cool idea. Oh Crap! It's by the Twilight people. I hope they don't turn it into a sappy pre-teen romance waste. Oh, Double Crap, they did ​
Ray


----------



## Basti (Jun 11, 2013)

wankerness said:


> How the hell is he still getting work? Everything he's made for years has been a huge flop AND a critical disaster.



I think these days he's aiming for a "so bad it's cult" film


----------



## ElRay (Jun 11, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Honestly, I'm a big fan of Shyamalan. The Village is one of my favorite movies. I think his direction is fantastic and he has made some beautiful films. But, he is a really bad writer.



Visually, I love his stuff. The stories are very intriguing, but they often fail in the ending. Not a Michael Crichton military airstrike, volcano, under water volcano, etc. destroys everything ending, but in a somewhat disappointing, I expected more ending.

Ray


----------



## Basti (Jun 21, 2013)

Anyone else seen "Devil"? Written and produced by your man right there? I thought it was kinda quite good.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 21, 2013)

He seems to only destroy movies that he directs nowadays.

That was one movie a lot of critics think he would have done a good job directing though.  I think he is cursed. Maybe he signed a deal with a Shaman or something and his contracts up.


----------



## ilyti (Jun 22, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


> The big M Night Shyamalan twist? An alien welcomes Will Smith to earf!



XENU?!?

I've disliked Will Smith for ages, can't watch his movies because I can't help seeing him as the fresh prince, and it's impossible to take his dumb ass seriously.


----------

